# Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser



## Nuffi Nuff (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fliege am Samstag für eine Woche nach Mallorca in den Urlaub. Dort würde ich auch gerne Angeln, allerdings nicht im Meer, sondern hauptsächlich im Landesinneren, da dort auch unsere Finka liegt. 
Als Ausrüstung nehme ich eine kleine Tele, ein paar Kunstköder und die notwendigsten Sachen mit.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand Informationen bzw. Tipps und Erfahrungen geben, ob das Süßwasserangeln in den Flüssen oder Bächen dort gut möglich ist?
Bei meiner Recherche im Internet stoße ich nämlich auf Infos zum Meeresangeln. 
Mit welchen Fischen ist dort zu rechnen?
Wäre über eine Info sehr dankbar. 

MfG
Nuffi


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser*

Wenn es da Entwässerungsgräben gibt wirst du da sicherlich mit "unbekannten Riesen" rechnen können..|rolleyes


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser*

Mal schauen. 

Alles ist möglich......

Aber Scherz beiseite, im Urlaub ein paar Fische verhaften wäre mal ganz nett....
Habe die Hoffnung auf Schwarzbarsche und Zander...

Irgendjemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser*

du sollst nicht urlaub machen!! mallorca kann warten....

hier geblieben--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225092


----------



## hanzz (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> du sollst nicht urlaub machen!! mallorca kann warten....
> 
> hier geblieben--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225092



ich schrei mich wech :q


----------



## phirania (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser*

da läßt er uns einfach alleine der nuffi..#q
komm bald wieder..|wavey:
wir wollen das monster sehen,...:q:q


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mallorca- Angeln im Urlaub im Süßwasser*

mir drängt sich das gefühl auf, daß das hier eventuell auch ein verarscherthreat wird.
da fliegt einer für 1 woche nach malle und will dort im landesinneren angeln gehen?
von der 1 woche bleiben effektiv eh nur 5 volle tage und die willst du mit angeln verbringen?
da viel mir auf malle aber was besseres ein.


----------

